
Ask HN: Looking for accounters who know bosnian accounting to improve platform - iogf
We are looking for people who know bosnian accounting system to develop further a powerful accounting platform. It is already designed it remains adding features also fixing bugs. The ones who join us will have a percent of the profit. Such a percent will be split equally among the members of the team.
======
iogf
You can email me at last.src@gmail.com

